# La marina alta now one of the driest zones on the planet



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

javeamigos.com | LA MARINA ALTA NOW ONE OF THE DRIEST ZONES ON THE PLANET



> *A university study has found that the region has received less rainfall than the Sahel in Africa
> 
> The continuing drought in the Marina Alta is a serious cause for concern as rainfall has all but deserted the region in the past twelve month. Now, a study from the Laboratory of Climatology at the University of Alicante has found that the region has become one of the driest populated areas on the planet with just 104 litres per square metre of rainfall in the past year, 16 less than the Sahel region of Africa which is renowned for its regular droughts. In recent months, almost no rain has fallen and the region is beginning to experience a desert climate.
> 
> *



and I live on that red bit sticking out on the east coast!! I think I'd be right in saying that the last decent rain we had in Jávea was August 29th last year - that was a heck of a downpour.... but pretty much nothing since


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> and I live on that red bit sticking out on the east coast!! I think I'd be right in saying that the last decent rain we had in Jávea was August 29th last year - that was a heck of a downpour.... but pretty much nothing since


I'd love to let you have some of the rain we have at the moment here in Southern England 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'd love to let you have some of the rain we have at the moment here in Southern England
> 
> Jo xxx


we really need it!


we're lucky in that our water is supplied by a desalination plant, so in Jávea we haven't had shortages yet - but it's working at full tilt atm for the first time since it was built!!


The desalination plant is working at 100% capacity for the first time since its construction / La planta desalinizadora de Xàbia, a pleno rendimiento por primera vez desde su construcción / La planta dessalinitzadora de Xàbia, a ple rendiment per pri




> The Jávea desalination plant has been working at full capacity since the beginning of August. Since opening in spring 2002 is the first time that it has been necessary to use all four frames for the 28,000 cubic meters of potable water that they can produce daily. And, as reported from Amjasa, every day the company is supplying 35,000 cubic metres supplied to private customers and the Water Consortium-Teulada Benitachell, which receives 2,500 cubic metres per day from Jávea. This demand is expected to be maintained at least until the 20th August.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We have just pumped 4000 litres of rainwater from one of the aljibes to the plastic tanks on the terraces in the garden. This water is for the garden and will last one month. I notice on the chart we are classed as normal. It rains heavy here three or four days a year, if that is normal, I am from Shanghai.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

We live just behind El Campello which is listed as the driest, I can certainly vouch for that but to be honest I haven't noticed it a great deal as it reminds me of home.

Tell you what though, it's a good argument for desal plants though. If a drought like this was happening in Oz nobody would be able to have a shower due to restrictions.

Looks like rain is on the way next week but then that will likely change when they update the forecast in an hour.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Since April last year there have been a total of 9 days when we had some rain and several of those were barely drizzle. According to the Spanish met office this is the worst drought for more than 150 years. Still no hose pipe ban though...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> We have just pumped 4000 litres of rainwater from one of the aljibes to the plastic tanks on the terraces in the garden. This water is for the garden and will last one month. I notice on the chart we are classed as normal. It rains heavy here three or four days a year, if that is normal, I am from Shanghai.


Isn't it normal for El Hierro to have little rain?


----------



## juelz (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Xabiachica,
I'm moving to the Urb of La Marina. Does that mean I don't have to pack an umbrella ???


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

juelz said:


> Hi Xabiachica,
> I'm moving to the Urb of La Marina. Does that mean I don't have to pack an umbrella ???


I rarely use an umbrella - when it rains it rains so heavily that an umbrella isn't much use!!!

I have a plastic poncho/sou'wester type thing


----------



## juelz (Feb 4, 2014)

LOL, Xabichica must remember that


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I rarely use an umbrella - when it rains it rains so heavily that an umbrella isn't much use!!!
> 
> *I have a plastic poncho/sou'wester type thing *


 photo please :scared:

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> photo please :scared:
> 
> Jo xxx


notahopeinhades......

it's bright red - I've had it for years - the kids laugh at me when I wear it



but I get the last laugh cos I stay dry


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

When we moved I insisted that we bring our green wellies with us. "We'll never need those, don't bother" said my OH. Well ....

Even if they only get worn once a year, I'm still glad to have them. If I'd ventured out last Christmas Day I'd certainly have needed them. It seems a long time since they came out of the cupboard but I'm glad they're there just in case.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

People think of Northern Spain when they think of rain, but the Sierra de Grazalema in the southwestern corner of Andalucia is actually the place with the highest rainfall. The moist air comes in off the Atlantic and drops all its contents on the first mountain range it comes to. 

It still has droughts in the summer though, and 300 sunny days a year on average.

It means we have lots of beautiful green forests, spring flowers, lakes and reservoirs. I don't think I wouldn't like to live in a desert area.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

As per map, been very dry in Malaga area of late. Our well has been on much more this year than normal. Just hoping the ground water does not recede due to the heavy demand. Also every uncultivated area around here seems to be getting planted up with avocados and they all require water.......


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> notahopeinhades......
> 
> it's bright red - I've had it for years - the kids laugh at me when I wear it
> 
> ...


You need rubber trousers


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> You need rubber trousers


nah - that gets too hot


----------

